# Killed a baby copperhead.



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The kids and I were sitting around our outdoor fireplace on our porch up until 8:30 tonight. After I sent the kids into the house, and put out the fire, I witnessed a small copperhead snake (about 12 inches long) come out of the area under the threshold of my front door. I'm sure there probably more.  

I got rid of the wasp, now I've got snakes to replace them. So, I'm asking for suggestions, this time to get rid of and repel snakes from my yard.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

http://ngfl.northumberland.gov.uk/ict/AAA/documents/desert/mongoose.gif


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I am no expert on snakes but you are wise to be concerned and I would agree where there is one others will follow and these are nothing to be messing with.

there are probably going to suggestions here and i would not know what to advise other than to use all the info you can to make an educated decision. one possible source would be a state or local health department. or if you know anybody with a golf course see what their greenskeepers due to protect the employees and the public from snakes

good luck

i wish i lived in the south but not wishing anybody to have to deal with this issue. and having kids makes it more of a concern


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd say get a dog. Any terrier should do. As long as it isn't one of the terriers that is no longer good for anything. Go for a Jack Russell Terrier, Fox Terrier(but not the _Toy _Fox Terrier - those are pretty much worthless), Bull Terrier, Pit Bull Terrier, Stafforsdshire Bull Terrier, or Miniature Bull Terrier. Those are all good for small animals


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Watever, you get, secretariate bird, mongoose, dog or gun, Name it Ricky-ticky-taavy


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

BanditFlyer said:


> I'd say get a dog. Any terrier should do. As long as it isn't one of the terriers that is no longer good for anything. Go for a Jack Russell Terrier, Fox Terrier(but not the _Toy _Fox Terrier - those are pretty much worthless), Bull Terrier, Pit Bull Terrier, Stafforsdshire Bull Terrier, or Miniature Bull Terrier. Those are all good for small animals


Why not just hire a snake catcher named Terry? When he's done catching the snakes you don't have to clean up his mess.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Wimpy369 said:


> Why not just hire a snake catcher named Terry? When he's done catching the snakes you don't have to clean up his mess.


Seriously, though. You shouldn't discount a good dog as a defense against snakes. And stay away from anything that has 'Champion Lines'. The only thing Champion Lines are good for is hip displasia. Any dog with Champion Lines can be counted on win conformation events and nothing else.

Terriers(if you can find one that's registered by a kennel club other than the AKC - just do a google search for Jack Russel Terrier Kennel Club, or [insert a dog here] Kennel Club) used to be bred mostly for their temperments. The AKC destroyed that. They have been sued for 'recognizing' a breed more than once, because recognition by the AKC usually leads to the destruction of the working capability of a dog by killing it's temperament.

You can now get AKC Jack Russels (I think it's called the Parson's Russel Terrier in the AKC) and Pit Bulls(American Staffordshire Terrier), but I wouldn't recommend it. Hip displasia and other genetic diseases now run rampant in those dogs. Maybe not in the Parsons Russel *yet* because it was so recently recognized, but a few generations down the road ... 

A snake catcher named Terry will find a snake after you have already seen it. A good terrier will kill it (or die trying) before it ever presents a threat to you.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I concur with what you have said BF.

I have a sister that lives in the Houston area and their dog alerted them to more than one rattler. Then one day they saw the dog " sleeping " in the back yard. They very carefully moved it ( the dog ) and a snake was sleeping under it. Yikes..............


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

Keep the grass cut short, no brush piles, and the 20 gauge handy. My dachshund came in from outside one night acting funny; we found bite marks on her muzzle and she was in some pain. I went outside to see what kind of snake and found a 3 foot (at least that's what was left after one round of #4) copperhead under a maple tree. The good news - it was either a dry bite or the fangs went through her jaw and lip so she did not get much venom; there was a small swelling on her chest for a day or two. 
The bad news, where you are concerned - where there are copperheads you'll find rattlers and cottonmouths. If you see a big, black snake with yellow speckles let him be...he EATS copperheads. I found a little one about 8 inches long eating a copperhead that was almost as big as he was.


----------



## BlueHandMan (Jun 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, you're getting a lot of flippant, WRONG, and dangerous advice. Buying a dog to solve the problem will probably mean you'll have a dead dog to deal with. The easiest thing to do is throw some moth balls under and around your house. Do it once a year. Snakes can't stand the smell, and neither can most vermin. Snakes don't like to be messed with either, once they are gone they will not come back. Others may, but not those particular snakes. Rather than killing the snakes, lay a large trash can on its side and use a square point shovel to herd the snake into the can. Carefully stand the can upright with the shovel and put the lid on it. You can then transport the snake into the boonies and release it. Just make sure you wear long jeans and some good shoes. I've done this and haven't had a problem. These FACTS can be found at most good herpetological sites.


----------



## rainbowred (Jun 23, 2006)

Good advice about the moth balls. I've heard that many times. I used to have copperheads. I got a few cats a few years ago and haven't seen one since!


----------



## Ablack86 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pour some bleach in the cracks. If they really piss you off maybe toss a match in afterwords, but this is probably frowned down upon.

Also before you kill them, check with your local law enforcement. Some snakes are illegal to kill just like any other animal. It'd be a shame if your wife turned you in for snake homicide.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree with BluehandMan--you were given horrible advice by individuals who have a need to opine when they don't know what they are talking about. (Particularly the absurd statement about using a terrier). Moth balls do work well and are innocous.


----------



## InfernoReaper (Jun 13, 2006)

rainbowred said:


> Good advice about the moth balls. I've heard that many times. I used to have copperheads. I got a few cats a few years ago and haven't seen one since!


im sorry to here about your cats

lmao

i think the best idea is to release a few mice in yur neighbors yard a few times a day making it not your problem anymore


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Move to New Zealand  
No creepy critters except for the odd politician.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

InfernoReaper said:


> im sorry to here about your cats
> 
> lmao
> 
> i think the best idea is to release a few mice in yur neighbors yard a few times a day making it not your problem anymore


Well now that makes a lot of sense. I am sure they will stay on the neighbors
property


----------

